# Самара. Мануальные терапевты



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

Все у кого я была , делают стандартные манипуляции : кладут руку на кресцец, нА голову, сильно давят на живот, иногда делают скрутки, методы пир но 4-5 секунд,
Мышцы пальпируют так, что ничего не ощущается.
Похоже на шаманство .
Была у таких врачей:
- Подмогильный Сергей , Ямалетдинов регат равилович, Поляков Александр , Коваленко , михнов.
Все в реестре остеопатов, но зачем то приписывают себе звание мануального терапевта.

Есть ещё Земляной Вадим Юльевич - у него своя точечная техника, весьма хорошая . Знаю его с детства . И человек приятный и учится всегда , да и помогал всегда . Работает по методике мышечных поездов вроде .

И массажист Овчинников Алексей. Хороший массажист, хорошо знает анатомию, очень хочет помочь . Но знает только массаж и немного пир .

Скажу , что выше указанные остеопаты много кому помогали .. Но знаний у них реальных и системы я не заметила.


----------



## Виня 17 (20 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Тоже хотелось бы найти в Самаре хорошего невролога и мануального терапевта.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (20 Май 2016)

Виня 17 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Тоже хотелось бы найти в Самаре хорошего невролога и мануального терапевта.


Я прошла через всех мануальный . Посмотрите на ютюбе есть самарский врач , пытается вроде доступно объяснять как лечить . Самарский невролог Мануал. Имя не помню щас

Плюс невролог : Тарасова ( зав в Калинина) - нормальная. 

По мануалке остался Атрощенко и еще один забыла фамилию ( напишу позже) 

По врачам я очень много кого прошла


----------



## Виня 17 (20 Май 2016)

Спасибо за информацию! Мне делали операцию по удалению грыжи в Пироговке, Сергеев, но после операции уже 1,5 года, а ни дня без боли, а сейчас так скрутило, так вот думаю куда податься.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (20 Май 2016)

Эх... А скока щас мм грыжа ? Мрт есть ? В клиники мед универа сходите еще к Воробьеву. Дедушка уже он но болеет за пациента


----------



## Виня 17 (21 Май 2016)

МРТ есть, грыжа не большая 6 мм. но спина и ноги по ходу нерва болят, нога правая частично занемевшая, ахилова рефлекса нет. В феврале пролечилась в матрешке у Качуры, все бесполезно.  Большое спасибо за врачей! А вы с какой болячкой столько врачей обошли?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (21 Май 2016)

Тоже грыжа плюс некроз тазобедренного. После бодибилдинга


Виня 17 написал(а):


> МРТ есть, грыжа не большая 6 мм. но спина и ноги по ходу нерва болят, нога правая частично занемевшая, ахилова рефлекса нет. В феврале пролечилась в матрешке у Качуры, все бесполезно.  Большое спасибо за врачей! А вы с какой болячкой столько врачей обошли?


У меня тоже л5эс1 5,6 мм
Но боли в ягодице есть и пояснице ))) 
Вот думаю куда податься . След этап либо Москва либо чебоксары ( алексеев ). 
Посмотрим))
Иногда вообще не болит нмчего


----------



## Виня 17 (21 Май 2016)

А про МЦ "Мануал" знаете что нибудь? Или про врачей которые там работают, моя подруга была у Калачева, вроде как не плохой, но слишком много говорит))


----------



## leo1980 (21 Май 2016)

*Анастасия19922*, 
Вы уверены что Вам помогут мануально.
У вас есть артроз в спине? Если да то мануально его вылечить, ну не знаю как.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (22 Май 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Анастасия19922*,
> Вы уверены что Вам помогут мануально.
> У вас есть артроз в спине? Если да то мануально его вылечить, ну не знаю как.


Нет у меня артроза) 
Особо не беспокоит . Чем больше двигаюсь тем лучше)) может и не поеду никуда) 
Когда как, короче.



Виня 17 написал(а):


> А про МЦ "Мануал" знаете что нибудь? Или про врачей которые там работают, моя подруга была у Калачева, вроде как не плохой, но слишком много говорит))


Нет. Я знаю что если уж подмогильный и Коваленко не помогут то никто в Самаре не поможет .
Коваленко кстати тож вроде ниче) была у него. Да, денег много берет . Но он хотя бы видит проблему

А артроз конечно никто не вылечит) важно сохранить то что есть ! А сохранить это значит дать питание кровью ) движением)


----------



## сергей_1984 (11 Ноя 2016)

У кого-нибудь есть новая информация по врачам? Кто у кого лечился? Какой отдел?  Помогли?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2016)

В этом году в Самаре начал работать доктор Спирин Юрий Владимирович. Информация о нём в сети имеется.


----------



## igor777 (12 Ноя 2016)

Так же в Самаре есть доктор Антон Епифанов, у него есть даже свой канал на ютубе, посвященный лечению позвоночника.


----------



## Виня 17 (15 Мар 2017)

@сергей_1984, здравствуйте! Нашли ли вы в Самаре хорошего мануального терапевта? Обращались ли вы, по совету доктора Воротынцева, к доктору Спирину. Записалась к нему на прием. Если обращались, хотела бы услышать ваши отзывы.


----------



## Елена163 (25 Мар 2017)

igor777 написал(а):


> Так же в Самаре есть доктор Антон Епифанов, у него есть даже свой канал на ютубе, посвященный лечению позвоночника.


видела на ютубе как он хрустит костями бедных пациентов, после такого даже нейрохирург не поможет. грамотные врачи против таких манипуляций, а дураки еще детей к нему водят.


----------



## Виня 17 (25 Мар 2017)

Была у выше упомянутого, доктором Воротынцева,Спирина Ю. В.,работает в клинике "Косма" . Очень жестко работает, позвоночник перекручивает,все трещит, хрустит,это при том ,что у меня 2 операции было по удалению гмпд.как невролог ни как, сказал, что корсет надо носить всегда, хоть 12 часов в день. В общем не рекомендую, была 1 раз, больше ни ни!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

@Виня 17, так Вы определитесь, Вам на мануальную терапию или на массаж-остеопатию.


----------



## Виня 17 (26 Мар 2017)

Доктор Спирин принимает, как невролог мануальный терапевт остеопат, мне нужна была консультация невролога и мануальная терапия ( мне рекомендовал ее вертеролог ортопед, в мягкой технике и поработать с грушевидной мышцей), как от невролога я получила только рекомендацию пить кальций д3 никомед, хотя я сказала, что делала остеоденсометрию и у меня все в норме, и носить корсет целый день, постоянно! У меня 7,5 месяцев после второй операции. Я раньше бывала у мануального терапевта, но тут очень все жестко! А про мышцы и речи не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2017)

Вопрос в другом, приходя на прием к мануальному терапевту, Вы вполне можете определить набор приемов. У остеопата, если он остеопат, можно не определять, так как он ограничен на релаксациях и мобилизациях.
А у врача мануальной терапии возможности богаче, есть еще манипуляции.
Вы вполне можете сказать, что прошу применить только остеопатические техники.
Может и не поможет, но хоть понравится.


----------



## Елена163 (29 Мар 2017)

Виня 17 написал(а):


> Была у выше упомянутого, доктором Воротынцева,Спирина Ю. В.,работает в клинике "Косма"...


В косме один развод .


----------



## Елена163 (29 Мар 2017)

@Виня 17, ну вот, а то все говорят научились наши операции делать... как практика показывает еще нет.


----------



## Виня 17 (31 Мар 2017)

@Елена163, Сергеев это тоже развод, одни понты, убедилась на своем опыте!


----------



## ЕленаС (19 Авг 2020)

Здравствуйте. Хочу обратиться по совету врача в этой теме к Спирину Юрию Владимировичу. Как к неврологу, и далее как к мануальному терапевту, если он посчитает нужным.
В Самаре я обращалась к двум мануальным терапевтам. Литвинову и Гаркину. Это известные специалисты своего дела, которых можно посоветовать. Но с одним минусом - они очень занятые, и даже при немалой стоимости приема, в силу текучки пациентов, не могут уделить времени пациенту, чтобы разобраться в проблеме.
У Литвинова прием длится 20-30 мин, Гаркин редко сам берет пациента, обычно перепоручает другим врачам своей клиники. А мне сказал, даже не глянув снимки и посмотрев 3 мин в положении стоя, что моя шея не лечится, хотя я 5 месяцев назад не знала вообще что такое боль и все началось от резкого поворота.
Я поняла, что надо искать, который не рвется делать бизнес из клиентов, принимая бегом . Надо искать врача, который работает и любит медицину, а не бизнес.
Мне нужен врач в Самаре, к которому я буду обращаться много лет.
Также я обращалась к остеопату клиники доктора Коваленко Сосниной. Я решила не продолжать, так как усомнилась в самом методе. Официальная медицина мне ближе. Кроме того, в моем случае  необходимо медикаментозное лечение ( вертеброгенные головные боли), а остеопат уверена, что таблеток не надо. Правильно говорят, в России остеопатия берется лечить то, что не является ее сферой. Веря в остеопатию можно потерять драгоценное время.

Кстати, остеопат Соснина -невролог, почему она не советует в том числе медикаментозно снимать головные боли, причиной которых является шейный остеохондроз, для меня загадка. Неужели остеопаты волшебники? Я в волшебство не верю, поэтому я не их клиент. Также она против массажа.

Посоветуйте грамотных специалистов в Самаре. Вертебролога, невролога. Мануального терапевта. Проблема актуальная для меня и нескольких моих знакомых.
Остеопатию прошу не предлагать, это антинаучно по моему мнению. Лечение наложением рук.

Пройдя разных врачей, скажу, что больше всего помогает суставная гимнастика по совету одной моей знакомой, которая занималась йогой. Для шейного отдела. Кому интересно, обращайтесь. Это щадящая простая гимнастика, она не должна навредить. Делая по 2 часа в день в надувном воротнике (по хорошему совету вышеупомянутого врача Гаркина) я частично облегчила свое состояние. Частично. Но жить уже можно.


----------



## ЕленаС (29 Авг 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В этом году в Самаре начал работать доктор Спирин Юрий Владимирович. Информация о нём в сети имеется.


Прочитав скудные отзывы, разные, я все же составила хорошее мнение об этом враче и не ошиблась.
Я немного боялась, т.к. выше были отзывы о нем "откручивает шею" и т.п. , т.е. работает жестко. Нет, работает он нормально, как надо,  мне есть с чем сравнить.
Мне нужен был невролог для корректировки лекарств, и мануальный терапевт тоже. Я получила и то, и другое. И обширную консультацию. Он смотрит снимки в первую очередь, не ограничиваясь описаниями. Работает не как другие , лишь бы деньги заплатили и гуляйте, а вникает в пациента.
Мой диагноз - цервикалгия, ВСД. Назначил мне вместо пикамилона - фезам (циннаризин +пирацетам), а я с него сонная и слишком спокойная. Может быть это эффект на начальном этапе приема?
Пойдя к Спирину, я руководствовалась советом с данного форума, и отзывами на сайте Продокторов. Читала отзывы между строк. Верить им нельзя - люди сами не понимают, что в одном случае можно помочь, в другом нужна операция, что есть остеопатия, есть мануальная терапия. Вообще заметила, бывает у врача куча хороших отзывов, а на практике - не то. Много отзывов пишут на заказ или сами. Нельзя ориентироваться по этому.
В данном случае я после одного приема могу оставить отзыв о Спирине Ю.В. как о враче, проводящем тщательное неврологическое обследование, имеющего огромный опыт в нашем Военном госпитале, грамотно применяющем приемы мануальной терапии.
Это не тот врач, к которому идут как к волшебнику. Есть и такая категория, но тут больше фактора темности нашего населения , слепой веры и раскрученности. Это просто грамотная медицина.

Да, еще Спирин взял мое МРТ гол. мозга и поставил более точный диагноз, я не думала, что у меня повышенное внутричерепное давление и от этого еще голова болит. Показал мне гимнастику. Мануальные приемы, кстати, делает мягко, а результата достигает.


----------

